
New York City Allows Cremations 24 Hours a Day - lordmax
https://www.wsj.com/articles/as-coronavirus-deaths-surge-new-york-city-allows-cremations-24-hours-a-day-11585929876
======
pwg
No paywall: [https://archive.is/Nmzb3](https://archive.is/Nmzb3)

